# Pubg Highlightaufnahme mit Nvidia Shadowplay - Video auf YouTube dann nur in schlechter Qualität



## Pipo093 (22. März 2018)

Hallo,

wollte fragen ob noch jemand das Problem hat das die Highlightvideos auf dem PC selbst in guter Grafik sind, aber sobald diese auf YouTube hochgeladen sind irgendwie total pixelig werden.

Shadowplay-Einstellungen:
GTX 1080
Qualität: Benutzerdefiniert
Auflösung: 1080P, 60 FPS


Auf YouTube sieht das ganze dann so aus:
YouTube


Hat hier jemand eine Lösung für mich wie die Videos auch auf YouTube in guter Qualität sichtbar werden?


----------



## Tigertechnik (22. März 2018)

Es dauert nach dem upload ein wenig dann werden die videos auch in 720p und höher 1080p dargestellt


----------



## Pipo093 (22. März 2018)

Tigertechnik schrieb:


> Es dauert nach dem upload ein wenig dann werden die videos auch in 720p und höher 1080p dargestellt



ah okay danke für den hinweis. jetzt sind sie tatsächlich in hd verfügbar


----------

